# 3 month transformation



## kyum (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey guys, on june 1st i decided to get serious about getting in shape with no fucking around and here is the results of that, i got some pics from early sept.

I am in my 40s and have not worked out seriously in over 20 years. I will continue this journal as i continue to cut the last of the fat off my lower abs, and then onto my bulk. I will drop some pictures by also.

I have posted this on a couple other boards some people are telling me its very inspirational and driving them with motivation to hit the gym hard after seeing this so i thought i would post my before and after pics in the hopes i can inspire or help others here also.

I started at 243 on june 1 and ended at 195 at the start of september.


----------



## colochine (Sep 29, 2011)

Good work man!


----------



## swollen (Sep 29, 2011)

Holy cow!! That is so great brah.!, you look like a totally diff person! This IS very inspirational, & can't help to think how you now. I'll defintly be stopping in & see'n more of what u go through. 
Simply Amazing!


----------



## SRMFTW (Sep 29, 2011)

cool my story sounds like yours  im 37  and started in june at 248 now currently 225 and dropping   thanks   good insperation


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 29, 2011)

Tight work! Keep it up


----------



## BigMick (Sep 29, 2011)

That is a huge achievement!!!! That is very inspirational!!! Look good bro...

How did you do it?


----------



## jagbender (Sep 29, 2011)

Very nice transformation! 

I am doing one also and just posted up 7 month pics. 

Keep up the good work Kyum!


----------



## kyum (Oct 4, 2011)

BigMick said:


> That is a huge achievement!!!! That is very inspirational!!! Look good bro...
> 
> How did you do it?




Thank you kindly, this is a small write up of advice i gave to another fellow who was asking how to lose his bodyfat and keep his muscle he has obtained.

Its not every detail of what i did but it covers the basics. Of course for me to write up my diet would take way more typing and time that im interested in doing. its important to spend a lot of time in the diet and nutrition forum. Anyone can lift weights and grow muscle just pick up heavy shit and go. But success and knoweldge of nutrition is the key to succes at least if your over 30.

I know in my early 20s i ate like shit and was ripped and muscular but that was youth carrying me. that dont work anymore as i tried to transform just before this without care to diet and it was a major major fail. i had to sit back learn not to do what i did in my 20s because those days of easy lazy success are not coming back. anyways heres what i posted to him.



Diet  is your key, you can do cardio for hours a day and until your diet is  on lockdown your either wasting your time or seeing little changes. Eat  good sun to thurs very strict 500 calories under your maintenence. then  on fri and sat to reset your mind and body eat whatever the fuck you  want. just dotn get to stupid. keep it in moderation. I precook all my  chicken or steaks on sunday for the whole coming week in advance.

I prefer doing 1 pound of protein per LBM. pay attention to that last  part. its not bodyweight, because that can fuck the diet up. Personally i  think 1.5 per lbm is just to much your either cutting or buiking not  both. So if your cutting you want to maintain or slightly grow while  maximizing fat loss at the fastest rate possible. going 1.5 will slow  your progress by adding uneeded calories.. You will not lose any muscle  and if you do its very little.  Can always be put on later when the fat  is gone. Cutting for long periods is a real mind fuck by going 1.5 per  day your turning a 2 month transformation cut into a 4 month cut. thats  fucked up!

Eat a huge breakfast, yes huge even if your cutting. From there your  jacked with energy for the day and at that point you keep your meals  small and lesson them throughout the day. Keep carbs low but dont  elminate them. Eat your carbs at breakfast, then also add some just  after your workout. then cut them off for the day.


Keep a food journal this is probably the most important thing of all  WITHOUT A DOUBT!!!! Every piece of food that goes in your mouth must go  in here. There are so many things a food journal does for you i would  need a whole separate topic just to cover it.

Weigh your food to learn your calories, after a couple of weeks you dont  have to do it anymore because you know roughly how much it is.

Eliminate television from your life, besides the internet for news and  all other things is 1000 times better. everytime you find yourself  wanting to watch tv go for a walk. most of my cardio was walking i  walked alot. Do your normal weight lifting routine but expect a slight  strength loss over the months its expected from the lower calories just  accept it. Personally i dont even look at how much weight i lift or even  have a clue. im a bodybuilder not a powerfliter i lift what will change  my body the way i want it to look, so i lift how im feeling that day.  If im feelign super strong then ill lift alot that day.

Pic a goal photo of someone you want to look like when your done cutting  put it near your fridge or pantry to remind you not to reach for shit  in those cubboards.

For maximun fat loss combined with walking  add cardio at moderate pace.  i never went hard im to old and would get sore the next day or mentally  burnt out if i pushed to much. i need to make sure i keep coming back. I  like to mix up the machines every day and would also spend time  swimming to keep it fresh.

Best of luck, your success lies in the kitchen you will be ripped and proud in no time.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Oct 4, 2011)

wow what a transformation! good work man!


----------

